# White spot by Flowerhorn's fin



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Just noticed my flowerhorn has a white spot by his fin today. Could it be ick or something else? Here are pictures...



















Thanks.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Are you talking about the spot that is just behind the gills? If so, it doesn't look like any ick that I have ever seen. Ick is small spots like salt.


----------



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, the spot behind the gills. It is actually right at the base of the pectoral fin. I wonder what it could be?


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

From the pictures it sort of looks like a wound. Is the spot raised like a wart or pimple? If it is a raised bump I really don't know what it is. I'm just trying to get more information so that maybe someone else can ID it for you.


----------



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, it it raised like a pimple.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

I was hoping that someone else would give you some advice since I have never had a fish with that kind of lesion before. Here is my advice. I am guessing that the spot originated from a small injury which then became infected. I would start a routine of doing frequent water changes. Something along the lines of 30% or more per day. Monitor your water quality by using a liquid test kit. Check for Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate. Ammonia and Nitrite should be zero. Nitrate should be around 20 PPM but even lower is better. Keep your Nitrate levels low by doing partial water changes. I would also add a dose of aquarium salt which should help the wound to heal. Dose the salt as directed on the package. You should increase the amount of salt slowly so you don't shock the fish. When you do water changes add the salt to the new water in the same ratio as the tank water. Also, if you are using tap water, you should add a water conditioner that neutralizes chloramines. Let me know how it goes or if you have any questions.


----------



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Would you also add Melafix? I have some of that and it is supposed to be for body wounds too.


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

I don't know. I've never used Melafix but I have read about people using it on fish with wounds.


----------



## LAcichlidgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Also, I have African Lake Salt that I use for my African cichlids. Any idea if that is very different from aquarium salt?


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Cichlid salt is another product that I have never used. I suppose it would be ok but I'm not sure. When you add salt to the aquarium, it is best to dissolve it in water first. I mix it in a five gallon bucket and add it in when I do a water change.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I would just add regular salt. Looks like a wound to me too. Ich looks like grains of salt.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean water low in nitrates will allow the wound (if that's what it is) to heal.
You can treat with Melafix which will reduce chances of an infection, however clean water will work also.
Keep an eye on the area for any increased redness or fuzzy white/gray growth which indicates a bacterial or fungal infection in which case I would treat with both Maracyn and Maracyn II.


----------

